# Wanted: ACL Sodas - Dads, Frostie, Squirt



## shadeone (Feb 21, 2020)

Looking for some ACL soda bottles....

*Dads Root Beer:*

All red background version:






7oz "Junior" with "see-through" (no blue) background:






*Frostie:*

"Creepy" elf variant:






*Squirt:*

Any of the early black script variants:














If you have any of these available or know where to get them, please let me know!


----------



## shadeone (Feb 26, 2020)

Going to add these two 7oz Orange Crush bottles to the want list as well:


----------



## martyfoley (Feb 26, 2020)

Got a Frostie but not the "creepy Elf variant.


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 9, 2020)

I have at least a dozen or so.....plus10 wooden crates of Pepsi, Dr. Pepper, Crush...all ACL.


----------



## shadeone (Mar 10, 2020)

Ann M, do any of the Frosties have elves that look like the one on the right here?:





Also, do you have and 10oz Crush bottles from the 1955 - 1959 range?


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi! Yes, they all have the elves. I tried to attach a photo but I haven't quite mastered this yet evidently. I'll try again. 
I believe I also have the Crush bottles you're looking for. Will try again to attach photo.


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Ann M. (Mar 10, 2020)

Sorry if you get this twice!


----------



## shadeone (Mar 10, 2020)

I see the pic... There are two variants of elves, I am partcularly looking for the one people refer to as the "creepy" one. The one in your attached pic is the standard 
Send me a pic of any 1950s dated crush bottles you have, thanks!


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 10, 2020)

Lol! I'll look for the creepy one! It may take a day or two to send pics of the Crush bottles. However, they're clear, not brown. May not be what you want.


----------



## shadeone (Mar 10, 2020)

The 1950s bottles Im looking for are not the same as the brown ones I posted in my first post. I actually want them to be the  curvy / clear type haha


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 10, 2020)

Mo


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 10, 2020)

Oh good!! Got lots of those!


----------



## jbgoal15@gmail.com (Mar 12, 2020)

shadeone said:


> Looking for some ACL soda bottles....
> 
> *Dads Root Beer:*
> 
> ...


Interesting to see all three bottles that I own. They are VERY rare.  The top one in poor shape in 1939, the other two are 1938.


----------



## shadeone (Mar 12, 2020)

Are you talking about the Squirt bottles? If so, are you saying you own the actual bottles pictured here? Did you get the 1939 one from member Squirtbob? That's his bottle picture taken from this thread:




__





						ATTENTION! FORUM MEMBER squirtbob ~ EARLY SQUIRT BOTTLING NEWSPAPER ADS
					

Bob  Great pics. Thanks for sharing them.  If the first 1938 Squirt bottle had a paper label, it's probably going to be a tough one to find. In connection with this, I am trying to determine ...  1.  Exactly where in Wisconsin Herb Bishop's cheese distribution operation was located?  2.  If the...



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## jbgoal15@gmail.com (Mar 12, 2020)

shadeone said:


> Are you talking about the Squirt bottles? If so, are you saying you own the actual bottles pictured here? Did you get the 1939 one from member Squirtbob? That's his bottle picture taken from this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the squirt bottles.  I just joined again. My former name here was squirtbob


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Jul 16, 2020)

Posted some of my Squirt stuff earlier. But have some other ACL bottles I need to dig out to look at


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 16, 2020)

I have one is these squirt bottles, but I dont think it’s as old as you want


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Jul 19, 2020)

shadeone said:


> Ann M, do any of the Frosties have elves that look like the one on the right here?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shadeone, i love the Frosties bottles. The first bottle I ever found was a 1950s Frosties bottle I found doing an Adopt a Highway project in highschool in the mid 90s. This peaked my interest in bottles and jars. Sadly it took another 25 years before I turned it into a hobby.

Back to modern day..Love finding, collecting, and selling Canning Jars, Milk Bottles, Soda Bottles, and most of the rest. My daughter and I have also found old dumps in the woods.. more fun! 

I will post some pictures of some my bottles I picked up yesterday.

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad3555 (Nov 14, 2021)

shadeone said:


> Looking for some ACL soda bottles....
> 
> *Dads Root Beer:*
> 
> ...



A few questions my friend, if you don't mind. I see from your site you found the all Red Background Big Jr. Dads. Did you ever find the the 7 oz "Junior" with "see-through" (no blue) background anywhere? Also I was curious about how hard those two are to find  and what both of those bottles are roughly going for. The reason I am asking is , I am looking for both of them as well. Thanks!


----------



## shadeone (Nov 14, 2021)

Found both actually. Should probably update this thread haha
The red one was actually easier and when I found it there was actually two listed on eBay at the same time. 
The other one I just got lucky on eBay. I don't think they are that rare, just getting harder to find good old bottles on eBay lately. I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## Bad3555 (Nov 16, 2021)

shadeone said:


> Found both actually. Should probably update this thread haha
> The red one was actually easier and when I found it there was actually two listed on eBay at the same time.
> The other one I just got lucky on eBay. I don't think they are that rare, just getting harder to find good old bottles on eBay lately. I'll keep an eye out for you!


Thank you so much , I appreciate that. Seems hard to find Dads bottles except on Ebay, I do hit alot of garage sales and fleas, recently I did find a a few on FB marketplace. Fleas are usually priced reasonably, but it seems Ebay is almost getting to be too much. Glad I collected alot of mine years ago!


----------



## mahune (Nov 16, 2021)

This is from Peru. I found it while excavating at a remodeling site I was working at in New Orleans.


----------



## mahune (Nov 16, 2021)

shadeone said:


> Going to add these two 7oz Orange Crush bottles to the want list as well:


This is from Peru. I found it while excavating at a remodeling site I worked at in New Orleans. ( I previously replied to the wrong person. oops)


----------

